# The Crypt Completed.



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

The Skullcroft Crypt did make it out for 2011 display... barely! The base went out to the front yard on the 30th and the four walls went up in the early afternoon of the big day.

It was wonderful to not only see it completed, but also get assembled in less than 40 minutes - 20 min to carry the four wall sections out from the garage + 20 mins to stand and bolt the pieces.

A few last minute hic-ups... as the front wall section just finished bolting up, the front upper molding section popped off! A quick re-glue (using LePage PL400 fixed that) and then the final inscripted header (paint still wet) went up right after.

I think it turned out very well. Next year will then bring more layers of paint, aging, vines/moss, etc. I also didn't have time to do a door (gate?), so could only lay up a sheet of heavy black poly to cover the entry. Kind of cheap I know, but the unexpected upside was that there were a number of people (including many adults) who were very apprehensive about what might be inside... lurking, waiting to jump out at them as they approach the front door!

Ready to go:


















At night:


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice. Did you ever finish your tutorial thread for this crypt? I am very interested in making a completely collapsable masoleum for The Yard of the Living Dead. Once again, very nice.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It turned out great.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

that looks _seriously_ awesome. and totally collapse-able too! greaat job! You must post da plans dude! for the good of mankind n such!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

phillipjmerrill said:


> Very nice. Did you ever finish your tutorial thread for this crypt? I am very interested in making a completely collapsable masoleum for The Yard of the Living Dead. Once again, very nice.





hazeldazel said:


> that looks _seriously_ awesome. and totally collapse-able too! greaat job! You must post da plans dude! for the good of mankind n such!


If you haven't seen it, check out the in-progress thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25362

The amber lighting on the crypt really brings out the beauty of this piece.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree, the night lighting is impeccable. Really brings out the creep factor.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I'm glad you were able to finish in time. It looks like real stone in the pictures.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Noticed you have a black plastic door. I suppose people can go in. What is inside?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

RoxyBlue is correct - follow her posted link for interim photos & development of the crypt from it's conception to final display and storage. I don't have a tutorial per se, but could prepare some basic plans and details.

I have the crypt in a Google SketchUp file as well - if anyone wants a copy just PM me (you can download free SketchUp here: http://sketchup.google.com/download/). With that, you can extract dimensional information and make your own alterations.

As I say - the black poly tarp was all I could do to "close" the entry to the viewing public while on display. All that they would see otherwise is the inside of basic stud n' plywood box (kinda like a garden shed) and the CD player & subwoofer (there were four other speakers placed outside through the garden and around the front door).

Many kids and adults alike did find the plastic-lined door to be somewhat tantilizing. They were not sure if they should get close - in case someone or something were to suddenly jump out. My wife and I watched two full grown women walk up to about 5' away and then stand there completely apprehensive about what might happen next or trying to decide if they should go closer. Finally one of them braved to try and push it back to see inside, but it was too wide to do so easily (it came off a 10' wide roll, so it not only covers the door but the whole of the inside front panel). Finally the laughed and moved on and they finally noticed us standing on the sidewalk whereupon I asked "what was in there?" (they didn't know that it was my creepy crypt, ha ha!). They said they couldn't see anything but it was really creepy! Made my night!

For next year, I would like to make a bona fide door or, if nothing else, an iron gate w/ a FCG inside.

My wife suggested that in the future we could also have a person stationed inside who peers up over the top of the wall and dangles spiders or other spookies onto unsuspecting Tots as they arrive or depart from the front door of the house.

So many possibilities!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks great, I need to make one in the future.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------

